# Wswartzendruber, other Thinkpadders!

## tylerwylie

Do you run Gentoo on your T400/T60/T61? Mind you share your kernel config with me?  I'm going to give it a go again on my laptop, and any other hints to get great desktop functionality out of this that isn't on gentoo-wiki would be helpful as well.

I'd like to get a KDE 4.2.2 desktop setup eventually in Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## skwang

First of all, if you haven't visited ThinkWiki, it was very helpful in getting gentoo installed on my T60.

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki

Here is my kernel configuration.

http://pastebin.com/m3ee00f89

----------

## wswartzendruber

ThinkPad T400 (Integrated Graphics) Configuration

I also recommend pulling in the X11 overlay for DRI2 and UXA acceleration.  Note that UXA applies only to the Intel driver.

----------

## tylerwylie

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> ThinkPad T400 (Integrated Graphics) Configuration
> 
> I also recommend pulling in the X11 overlay for DRI2 and UXA acceleration.  Note that UXA applies only to the Intel driver.

 Yup, eventually want to use the 2.7.0 intel driver since this is a PITA.

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *tylerwylie wrote:*   

>  *wswartzendruber wrote:*   ThinkPad T400 (Integrated Graphics) Configuration
> 
> I also recommend pulling in the X11 overlay for DRI2 and UXA acceleration.  Note that UXA applies only to the Intel driver. Yup, eventually want to use the 2.7.0 intel driver since this is a PITA.

 

Wait until Linux 2.6.29.2 for that, otherwise you'll get tiling distortion.

----------

## tylerwylie

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

>  *tylerwylie wrote:*    *wswartzendruber wrote:*   ThinkPad T400 (Integrated Graphics) Configuration
> 
> I also recommend pulling in the X11 overlay for DRI2 and UXA acceleration.  Note that UXA applies only to the Intel driver. Yup, eventually want to use the 2.7.0 intel driver since this is a PITA. 
> 
> Wait until Linux 2.6.29.2 for that, otherwise you'll get tiling distortion.

 Well 2.6.0 is still a huge step up from the bugs I have in 2.5.0.

----------

## wswartzendruber

As is 2.6.3.

----------

## asturm

I have a working setup now (no X resetting/freezing, finally) on my X200s with GM45:

git-sources-2.6.30_rc2-r4 (2.6.29 let X reset too often)

xorg-server-1.6.1 (1.6.0 made X freeze with kernel-2.6.30)

xf86-video-intel-2.6.99.902 (everything above garbles X)

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> I have a working setup now (no X resetting/freezing, finally) on my X200s with GM45:
> 
> git-sources-2.6.30_rc2-r4 (2.6.29 let X reset too often)
> 
> xorg-server-1.6.1 (1.6.0 made X freeze with kernel-2.6.30)
> ...

 

What the hell?  Where'd you get 1.6.1 from?  And you're saying the tiling problem isn't fixed in 2.6.30?

----------

## tylerwylie

Do you run unstable? I'm about to download a funtoo tarball

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *tylerwylie wrote:*   

> Do you run unstable? I'm about to download a funtoo tarball

 

Yeah, and you might need Funtoo for the ethernet chip in there.  It wasn't supported on my 2008.0 LiveCD.

----------

## tylerwylie

Well I'm going to use a Kubuntu 9.04  LiveCD and do a normal Gentoo install from within that.

----------

## asturm

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> What the hell?  Where'd you get 1.6.1 from?

 

Copied and renamed the ebuild into my local overlay, removed the gentoo fpic patch to make it compile, and there it is.  :Wink: 

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> And you're saying the tiling problem isn't fixed in 2.6.30?

 

At least not yet.  :Sad: 

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

>  *tylerwylie wrote:*   Do you run unstable? I'm about to download a funtoo tarball 
> 
> Yeah, and you might need Funtoo for the ethernet chip in there.  It wasn't supported on my 2008.0 LiveCD.

 

Funtoo won't get you anywhere since it doesn't provide a LiveCD at all. No advantage there, use the systemrescuecd.

----------

## asturm

Update: There's a kernel patch not yet included in Linus' tree, but it works with latest git-sources, which solves the tiling issue: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5671859.html#5671859

Works, as I'm writing this finally while running 2.7.0.  :Smile: 

----------

## asturm

Update:

-) git-sources-2.6.30_rc3 still lacks the tiling fix.

-) 2.7.0 re-introduced the occasional X reset among some other bugs (e.g. slow performance). Needs some fixing, until then I'm on 9999 and it works so far (yet awaiting my first X reset).

In short, my current working GM45 setup:

git-sources-2.6.30_rc2-r7-patch-i915

xorg-server-1.6.1

xf86-video-intel-9999

Other specs: funtoo, gcc-4.4, kde-4.2.2, qt-4.5.9999

----------

